# Converting Hourly Cost to Total Sum



## steinbauer12 (Jul 4, 2011)

My Client has requested that he would like to have a total sum of plowing, salting, and shoveling - per 1" - 3", 4" - 8" etc. on my proposal. How do I figure that out? Is it based on last years snow fall? Prediction? I have all the sqft of all the lots and all side walks, but don't know how to price accordingly. Thanks in advance for your help. Scott


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Take what you think what it costs each time to plow it then multiply it by how many times you think you'll plow in a year.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So he wants a price to plow and salt for 4-8 inch storm, for example?

What would last year's weather have to do with that?


----------



## steinbauer12 (Jul 4, 2011)

It isn't just plowing and salting...he wants shoveling included as well. Last years snow has really nothing to do with it. But not having plowed these 10 commercial lots before.. how do I gauge cost? Average lot is 50,000 sqft....plus additional walks and enterances from: 2,000- 8,000sqft


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How were you planning to bid? Hourly?

Do you have any experience with lots of this size? Are you equipped to handle ten of them?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Who are you bidding them for? Direct to the customer or through a 3rd (or 4th,or 5th) party?


----------



## steinbauer12 (Jul 4, 2011)

Right to the property owner.


----------



## steinbauer12 (Jul 4, 2011)

I experience with lots this size but not with pricing them out. Is there a industry standard for time per sqft? How do I incorporate the side walk into that total.?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Were you plowing for free?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

If you plowed one similiar before look back to see how long it took. Compair the old lot to the new ones. Adjust the time up or down. Multiply time by hourly rate thats your plow price. Do the same for the sidewalks. Thats your sidewalk price. Do the same for salting but add in material usage. Thats your salting price. Add all 3 together thats your total. Now add 10% for errors and issues and underpricing and thats your price.


----------



## steinbauer12 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello, That is great advice. Thanks. One last question...How many hours to plow a 50,000 sqft lot? 1-3 inches?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm surprised someone in your market is seriously considering bids for 10 lots that average over an acre from someone who can't have any legit references since you clearly haven't done this before.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Longae29;1295956 said:


> I'm surprised someone in your market is seriously considering bids for 10 lots that average over an acre from someone who can't have any legit references since you clearly haven't done this before.....


I can't imagine him being awarded the bid...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

This entire thread sounds a little off.

steinbauer12

-you are looking at 10 lots at 50 000sqft a lot, and you have zero idea how to price them?
-do you have the equipment to do these lots?
-how long do YOU think it well take with your equipment?
-if you are about to over extend yourself, do you have a contingency plan?
-please for the love of God tell me you have insurance?


I am a little disturbed that you are bidding something like this and have no idea how much time it well take to clear a 50 000 sq ft lot or that you would expect us to tell you how long it well take for you to do it, but you have yet to tell us what equipment you have.


----------

